# ANONIMO Japan Limited Edition SAILOR DIVER with OX-B Case



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I recently acquired the Japan Limited Edition (one of 50) version of the original Sailor Diver. It is much like the original, in that the dial, hands, colors, and movement are the same (though I should note that some of the original Divers had a white date wheel, and others black--the Japan Edition is thankfully black). Another variation in the original Divers were that some had a white background for the Anonimo nameplate, with a black sail sailboat, while other versions had a black background for the Anonimo name plate, with white sails on the boat--the JE version is this latter version).

The main difference between the original and the JE is that the case has been given the OX-B treatment, resulting in a much blacker case than the more recent incarnations of the DRASS-treated cases. (I have included a picture showing a Drass-cased Polluce, the OX-B Sailor, and the SS Pro, below, for comparison of sizes and colors--I also included a photo of the original Sailor, in its SS case--you can decide which you like better for yourself).

The only other difference that I have noticed is that the strap is a softer and more supple leather than the usual Kodiak, and is padded. I don't have a regular Kodiak strap here, so I compared this one to another special edition Kodiak strap, which is the version that comes with a metal insert to help you contour the strap to your wrist shape. Both are about 6mm thick near the lugs, and the Japan version tapers to 3mm while the metal insert version tapers to 4mm. The Japan version is also a bit shorter (75 x 115), while the metal version is the "regular" size of about 80 X 135. I find that on my 7 1/8 wrist, the Japan version fits very well, still leaving about an inch and a half overlap after the buckle, where the regular version was always a bit too long.

As I love black dials, and especially black dials with red, yellow or orange accents, this watch really comes together for me, and at about the least expensive watch that Anonimo makes (retail in the neighborhood of $2600?), it is the best value for the money that I know of in the watch world, especially when realized at, let us say, a significant discount.... I like the watch so much, in fact, I bought a second! _(And for the curious here, I bought one to use on a strap, and the other to use on a bracelet when the humidity returns in late Spring--I have a Nimo bracelet that I am going to have PVD'd by Jack at IWW--and though the strap is nice I'll have Jacob (Spain) do a custom job with a bit of red and yellow thrown in--a few months down the road I will post the pictures of both projects in a new thread)._

Of course I know the color scheme isn't for everyone, and if you are a diver, then this probably isn't for you, with only a 30 ATM rating, and no helium valve--but what is not so good for some, is great for others. 











































































































































































































































The original Diver:








​


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Great pictures! Thanks for the detailed report. 

Just curious, why have the crown pull out while taking pictures? To hack the second hand? I have seen it so many times. 

C


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

whywatch9 said:


> ...Just curious, why have the crown pull out while taking pictures? To hack the second hand? I have seen it so many times.
> 
> C


Yes, to hack the second hand--kind of force of habit these days--since I never use a flash in my photos, without hacking, the seconds hand will often either be a blur or invisible.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Understood~


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

It looks brilliant! Is ox b finish more durable ? Or more resistant to scratch ??


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

TISSOT PRX said:


> ... Is ox b finish more durable ? Or more resistant to scratch ??


Although it appears to be a better/deeper/darker finish than the early dark OX-B finishes on the Militares, for example, I don't think it is as scratch resistant as the the most recent DRASS process (which is extremely scratch resistant), but as my day job is relatively free of heavy labor, I don't scratch any of my watches all that much--time will tell.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Peter !!!!


Congratulations on this one JE is so cool !!!!

Congrats on the Pro too my friend you are so happy !!!

The finish on the JE looks darker OxPro but believe me the pure black nimo is the Drass Black Carbon Diver and the Drass black San Marco. 

Enjoy them and wear them in a good health !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Stunning....and I love the shot of all three. That's a great trifecta you have there!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Flippin' awesome review, watch, strap & everything else!

Best looking Sailor Diver I've seen! All business on this one. Ticks many boxes IMHO!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

If I had not allready tried one in the past this post would have made me pull the trigger on one...Big congrats..


----------



## DDD3333 (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the Sailor Diver (though a little too small for my taste) as the dial design is strong. However, this version elevates it to another level. Gorgeous. The colour scheme is offbeat and individualistic and the black case magnifies the effect.

Anonimo at its best - looking like nothing else you see on a regular basis!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great writeup Peter, the piece looks fantastic! Do you find that it wears smaller than the Polluce?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

phunky_monkey said:


> Great writeup Peter, the piece looks fantastic! Do you find that it wears smaller than the Polluce?


It does indeed seem to wear wear a bit smaller, but actually looks somewhat larger! The reason for looking larger is that the four numerals on the Diver are larger and the black dial blends into the black case, so the field looks larger as well, though the actual crystal and dial sizes are identical for the Polluce, the Diver, the Mille and even the Pro! Also without the larger crown and the helium valve, there is a little less baggage on the Diver case, making it seem a bit smaller. As for height, I don't know if there is a difference or not, I'll check, and if they are different I'll edit this to include an update. The Diver also seems lighter than the Polluce, but will have to weigh them both to see if that is correct or not.

Peter


----------

